# x264 build 135



## ExitSign (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Jim,

x264 is at build 135 now: http://git.videolan.org/?p=x264.git;a=shortlog


----------



## R1CH (Jul 6, 2013)

I updated libx264 to 0.136.2348 c1161c6 which contains some fixes not yet in the main git that we need.


----------



## ExitSign (Jul 7, 2013)

Where is this x264 repo located?

edit: nvm, found it: https://github.com/DarkShikari/x264-dev ... its/master


----------

